# Einstieg



## Kababär (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mich eben angemeldet, um mehr lernen zu können, da ich totaler Einsteiger bin und keine Ahnung von Java habe, diese Sprache aber erlernen möchte.
Mir stellt sich eigentlich nur die Frage ; wie anfangen? 
Was kann Java alles leisten? ( Reicht Java für mein Vorhaben aus? Würde gerne Programme und Spiele für Handys und Rechner entwickeln. Websiten erstellen und Grafiken codieren etc. ) Aber jeder fängt mal klein ein 
Vorallem gibt es ja viele viele Themen in Java, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht so recht, bei welchem Thema ich anfangen soll, wo ich weiter machen soll. Der Weg des erlernens ist mir also unklar.
Ich suche nach einem guten Buch, dass am Besten alles rund um Java beinhaltet, alles erklärt und das auch noch in einer verständlichen für einen Neuling, der noch nie vorher programmiert hat, Sprache.
Dabei gibts aber zwei Probleme :
1. so ein Buch gibt es u.U. gar nicht.
2. auf diese Art und Weise werde ich "unwissend" über Java sprechen können. Fachbegriffe müsste ich explizit lernen. Es sei denn, jedes Wort würde erklärt werden.
Ich habe hier auch eine Verlinkung gesehen mit vielen empfohlenen Büchern. Aber sie waren eher auf ein Thema spezifiziert.
Ich verzweifle, obwohl ich nicht mal angefangen habe, zu lernen...
Ist eigentlich C++ oder Java besser? 
Ich wäre über Antworten wirklich sehr dankbar 
mfG Kababär


----------



## Marcinek (28. Mai 2011)

1. benötigt man Eigeninitiative.

Gerade erst diese Woche wurde ein Thread mit exakt dem gleichen Inhalt gestartet.

Auch zu der c++ oder Java problematik.

Es gibt hier auch ein Thrad zu der Buchproblematik.

Was soll mit dieser Frage überhaupt erreicht werden? - Sollen wir dir NUR das relevante Wissen hier posten oder wie?
Wenn man schon diese Fragen nicht selbständig beantworten kann, dann sollte man das mit dem Javalernen überlegen :rtfm:


----------



## Kababär (28. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht.
Welches Buch für Anfänger?
Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2011)

Hi und willkommen!

Gewöhn dich schon mal daran. Je mehr Eigeninitiative du entwickelst, um so mehr wirst du erfahren und lernen. Natürlich gibt es Situationen, wo man keinen Weg findet. Und deine Frage ist sicher auch berechtigt, lässt sich aber auch mit etwas Eigeninitiative beantworten.
Wenn du ofter hier im Forum unterwegs bist, wirst du merken, dass viele Frage schon mal behandelt wurden. Benutze für ungeklärte Fragen zunächst die Forumsuche.

Für die Beantwortung deiner Frage kommt wahrscheinlich folgendes Unterforum in Frage: Bücher, Tutorials und Links - java-forum.org


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Mai 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/106710-frage-buch-java-kopf-fuss.html


----------



## Kababär (29. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe mir mal "Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung" runtergeladen und werde mir dazu noch ein Buch kaufen. Ich schwanke zwischen Java ist auch eine Insel, Java in 21 Tagen oder das oben genannte "Java von Kopf bis Fuß". 
Parallel dazu habe ich mir mal für C++ einen Compiler ( Dev++ ) runtergeladen mit MingW für Java zu programmieren.
Damit der Bytecode auch dargestellt werden kann, habe ich mir Netbeans runtergeladen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Programme auch laufen etc.
Als nächstes werde ich mir hier ein paar Tutorials ansehen und mich einlesen, auch in die Bücher/eBooks.
Bis hierhin, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Dev++ für Java? Höchstens für die Syntax Highlighting... Aber wozu MingW? 


http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/8-welche-ide-bevorzugt.html


----------



## Kababär (29. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich habe gegoogelt für einen guten Compiler für Java. Da habe ich festgestellt, dass Java nicht wie bei beispielsweise HTML einen einzigen Compiler benötigt, sondern eben auch ein zweites Programm, das den von dem Compiler erstellten Bytecode abruft und darstellt, weil Java eben keine .exe Datei erstellt, sondern eben nur diesen Bytecode.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man als IDE MingW benutzt, um den Code abrufen zu können benutze ich Netbeans. Kann auch andersrum sein, ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt 
Also lad ich das grad eben runter.. probiere alles zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Ok.

Wäre Klasse, wenn du davon berichten würdest.

<eventuelll auch die Quelle dieses wissens 

Mir ist da vorgehen neu.


----------



## Kababär (29. Mai 2011)

Hier steht, dass GNU auch als Java Compiler benutzt wird.
Ich habe hier erfahren, dass GNU für Windows auf MingW geändert wurde. 
Und hier habe ich gelesen, dass Java nicht nur einen Compiler braucht, sondern auch ein Programm, das den Bytecode darstellt. Netbeans ist ein IDE ( Intergrated Development Environment ), also ein Compiler, MingW ruft den von ihm erstellten Bytcode ab.
Korrigiert mich, falls ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, oder das übermittelte Wissen von den Seiten falsch rüber kam bei mir.


----------



## thorstenthor (29. Mai 2011)

Hardwarenahe Programmierung ist nicht möglich, weshalb es auch mit den Spielen problematisch werden könnte. "Grafiken codieren" sollte allerdings möglich sein. Im Web werden aber andere Technologien eingesetzt, die "Bilder darstellen" lassen.
C++ soll ohne C und ohne kernighan und ritchie ein Alptraum sein.
Bücher zum Selbststudium, mit Erklärung der darin vorkommenden Begriffe? Nimm die Insel, lese andere Threads oder höre auf die, die die Insel nicht empfehlen.
Guten Abend noch



Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Hier steht, dass GNU auch als Java Compiler benutzt wird.
> Ich habe hier erfahren, dass GNU für Windows auf MingW geändert wurde.
> Und hier habe ich gelesen, dass Java nicht nur einen Compiler braucht, sondern auch ein Programm, das den Bytecode darstellt. Netbeans ist ein IDE ( Intergrated Development Environment ), also ein Compiler, MingW ruft den von ihm erstellten Bytcode ab.
> Korrigiert mich, falls ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, oder das übermittelte Wissen von den Seiten falsch rüber kam bei mir.



Ja, oder du liest gleich die Bücher, die dir genannt wurden. Wie man eine IDE installiert, erklären sicher alle, auch, dass Netbeans m.W. jre+jdk bereits enthält.


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke, dass du da auf dem Holzweg bist.

Die erste Quelle spricht von Nachimplementierungen von Java und nennt dabei den "GNU Compiler for Java". Die zweite Quelle hat nix mit Java zu tun, sondern mit C-Kompilation unter Windows. Die dirtte Quelle hast du nicht korrekt verstanden. Man braucht nix um den Byte-Code "darzustellen".

Zu dev++: Sicherlich kann man damit Java kompilieren, aber das ist nur eine Nebenerscheinung. Dev++ ist, wie der Name ein wenig suggeriert, eine Entwicklungsplatform für C++ und andere C ähnliche Sprachen.

Für Java benötigst du Eclipse, Netbeans oder einen normalen Texteditor. (Gibt noch weitere, aber das sind so die gängigen)

Bitte verfolge das Dev++ Thema nicht weiter *g*

Dann kannst du googeln nach "Hello World Java". Du wirst schnell sehen, wie man ein Java Programm aufbaut. Diesen zu ByteCode kompiliert und wie man dann diesen durch die JavaVM interpretieren lässt. 

Was das im einzelenen bedeutet kannst du nachlesen/googeln.

Eventuell solltest du ein Lehrbuch für Java nehmen. Siehe das hier:

W3L-Bücher: Java: Der Einstieg in die Programmierung, 3. Auflage - W3L-Akademie

Das setzt sehr niedrig ein und steigert sich sehr langsam. Ich denke das ist für dich ganz ok.

Die anderen Bücher sind Bücher über die Sprache selbst. Ich denke du benötigst auch eine Einführung in die Programmierung selbst. Auf die Insel kannst du gehen, wenn du schon mal zwei drei leichte Programme erstellt hast. Damit kannst du dein Wissen über java vertiefen.


----------



## Kababär (29. Mai 2011)

OK. Ich danke dir viel für deine Hilfe.
Ich werde nun über Hello Java World googeln und gucken, was ich alles brauch, um Java zu programmieren.
Das von dir empfohlene Buch werde ich mir nächste Woche zulegen, da ich möglichst schnell anfangen will zu lernen. Netbeans habe ich schon und es funktioniert.


Edit : Hier habe ich eine Seite gefunden, wo erklärt wird, wie der Bytecode compiliert wird. ( ist wohl falsch ausgedrückt ). 
Wie der von Netbeans kompilierte Bytecode, interpretiert wird.


----------



## thorstenthor (29. Mai 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Die anderen Bücher sind Bücher über die Sprache selbst. Ich denke du benötigst auch eine Einführung in die Programmierung selbst. Auf die Insel kannst du gehen, wenn du schon mal zwei drei leichte Programme erstellt hast. Damit kannst du dein Wissen über java vertiefen.



Hast du eigentlich schon mal irgendeines der ersten Kapitel dieses Buches gelesen, um einen ernsthafte Nicht-Empfehlung aussprechen zu können? Vermutlich nicht. Und jetzt wird er Hello-World irgendwo eintippen, das er im Netz gefunden hat, und anschließend mit 100 Fragen, die die Insel auch beantworten würde, wieder hierher ins Forum zurückkehren.
Ich weiß zwar, dass niemand perfekt ist, aber alle 5000 Anfängerfragen müssen doch nicht immer und immer wieder beantwortet werden.???:L:rtfm:


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Natürlich habe ich es gelesen.

Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Für den TO ist ein Lehrbuch besser als ein Java Buch.


----------



## thorstenthor (29. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch ein Lerhbuch... Was kein Lehrbuch wäre, das wäre die JLS direkt zu lesen (da reference manual)...

Wie man die Umgebungsvariable korrekt setzt, das erklärt die Insel- soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Kababär (30. Mai 2011)

Richtig erklärt stand das nirgendwo...
Aber ein Buch werde ich mir kaufen, keine Sorge.
Es heißt ja nicht, dass ich nach dem Buch bestimmt keine Fragen mehr haben werde


----------

